# Measuring baler bearing temperature



## hlovitt (Jun 7, 2015)

Since there are so many baler fires would anyone be interested in a remote temperature monitoring system for balers? It would be easy to install on the bearings on top and in the back. Might be pretty hard to install on other bearings. I know a lot of people use the handheld units with the lasers but I was thinking of something you could look at from the tractor cab.

I'm considering trying this on a John Deere round baler.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

They do make stickers that will show a sort of histogram of heat. If the bearing runs at 120f for a period of time, a line will develope on the scale in that spot. You wouldn't get a live view, but something to inspect while greasing.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. Would only need 3 sensors on the JD 567/568 balers for me.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

hlovitt said:


> Since there are so many baler fires would anyone be interested in a remote temperature monitoring system for balers? It would be easy to install on the bearings on top and in the back.
> 
> I'm considering trying this on a John Deere round baler.


 Do the world a favor.. don't try it on a JD baler try a Hew Holland or a Vermeer Cause JMO but that's the best thing that could happen to a JD baler.. Every one of those that burn makes the world a better place


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hlovitt, don't worry, if you have a JD baler you have the best one on the market.....that feller from Wisconsin has a beef with anyone that is #1.... Ford/JD/SIL (according to the daughter)


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> Do the world a favor.. don't try it on a JD baler try a Hew Holland or a Vermeer Cause JMO but that's the best thing that could happen to a JD baler.. Every one of those that burn makes the world a better place


snowball

For JD rd balers to be inferior(according to you) there sure are a lot of the them sold & baling hay!!!!! Where I live without JD rd balers hardly any hay would get baled because there's very few not GREEN rd balers in the field.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

carcajou said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Would only need 3 sensors on the JD 567/568 balers for me.


May I ask how you came up with only 3 sensors required? I counted 13 rollers with 2 brgs each in bale chamber although the tension arm roller brgs would be tricky to install a sensor.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

snowball said:


> Do the world a favor.. don't try it on a JD baler try a Hew Holland or a Vermeer Cause JMO but that's the best thing that could happen to a JD baler.. Every one of those that burn makes the world a better place


Snowball you sure know how to flush out those rusted on to a colour, even if the colour doesn't match rust!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Hlovitt, don't worry, if you have a JD baler you have the best one on the market.....that feller from Wisconsin has a beef with anyone that is #1.... Ford/JD/SIL (according to the daughter)


Devildawg I like you and your #1 in my book... TxJim like I said JMO you got to remember I spent * yrs in the R&D dept mother Deere..in the forage works in Ottumwa Ia. I know ALL to well what their round balers are.. Just about 1 small step above there famous JD 100 Big balers or the very famous skid loaders.. ........AGAIN JMO but ... LET"EM BURN...... Why is it here in the midwest 85% of the custom balers are NOT run'n Deeres?? and here in Wi. unless your trading for another green pile of Deere.Crap there ain't a dealer in the in the state that will take a used deere on trade cause they can't sell'em So I don't think it's just me .. There is 1 of the Deere/ Kuhn big balers @ the Deere Dump.. 6 miles up the rd from me.. it has been run out at least 14 hay field in the last 2 weeks cause it's a high priced POS that can't make baleage. Another shinning star for Mother Deere


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> Devildawg I like you and your #1 in my book... TxJim like I said JMO you got to remember I spent * yrs in the R&D dept mother Deere..in the forage works in Ottumwa Ia. I know ALL to well what their round balers are.. Just about 1 small step above there famous JD 100 Big balers or the very famous skid loaders.. ........AGAIN JMO but ... LET"EM BURN...... Why is it here in the midwest 85% of the custom balers are NOT run'n Deeres?? and here in Wi. unless your trading for another green pile of Deere.Crap there ain't a dealer in the in the state that will take a used deere on trade cause they can't sell'em So I don't think it's just me


I'm not sure Sno, and it's a valid point, but im not sure I loose any sleep over it......y'all did vote the Frankenstein dude into office


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Coondle said:


> Snowball you sure know how to flush out those rusted on to a colour, even if the colour doesn't match rust!


coondle I spent a total of 16 yrs dealing with the died in the wool Deereoids... I know how the think what they eat & breath, and what they huge and kiss @ night before they go to sleep... I'am just Like Captain Quinn in the movie Jaws.. But we all know what happened to him in the moive.. I might have the same out come on here also ....LOL... there are just some people that are color blind and bow down to Mother Deere.. I'am just not 1 of her brain washed loyal subjects


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> coondle I spent a total of 16 yrs dealing with the died in the wool Deereoids... I know how the think what they eat & breath, and what they huge and kiss @ night before they go to sleep... I'am just Like Captain Quinn in the movie Jaws.. But we all know what happened to him in the moive.. I might have the same out come on here also ....LOL... there are just some people that are color blind and bow down to Mother Deere.. I'am just not 1 of her brain washed loyal subjects


You're giving yourself way to much credit Sno......Perhaps you shoulda spent more time knowing what the daughter was hugeing  and kissing @ night rather than worrying about brain washed loyal subjects....


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I've already got off track of this thread .. Just have 1 last thing to point out ... Deere balers might be #, 1 IN TX. BUT...... Tx. isn't the entire world and Deere is far from # 1 there I had better stop now before I start a world war


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

We use a laser pistol thermometer. Bale two or three bales, then go out and check your bearings with the thermometer, then you get an idea where each bearing is at. Write those down, then you can periodically check and also you have a reference to go by.

I think I spent 40 bucks or so on mine.

By the way. It also works to aim through the window at night onto your wife's forehead. Find out whether you want to go into the house or back to the shop.

Troy


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> May I ask how you came up with only 3 sensors required? I counted 13 rollers with 2 brgs each in bale chamber although the tension arm roller brgs would be tricky to install a sensor.


Although i guess any bearing on these balers can fail, there seems to be a few that are undersized and prone to failure. The top idler roller bearings, and the main drive bearing on the left side are primary culprits. I know Deere addressed the top roller bearings finally with the 569 balers.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> I've already got off track of this thread .. Just have 1 last thing to point out ... Deere balers might be #, 1 IN TX. BUT...... Tx. isn't the entire world and Deere is far from # 1 there I had better stop now before I start a world war


Never stated or implied Tx was the entire World. I own JD,Ford,Kubota tractors plus Vermeer cutter & H&S rake so my blood isn't GREEN nor am I color blind.. BTW all color rd balers will and have burned.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

snowball said:


> Devildawg I like you and your #1 in my book... TxJim like I said JMO you got to remember I spent * yrs in the R&D dept mother Deere..in the forage works in Ottumwa Ia. I know ALL to well what their round balers are.. Just about 1 small step above there famous JD 100 Big balers or the very famous skid loaders.. ........AGAIN JMO but ... LET"EM BURN...... Why is it here in the midwest 85% of the custom balers are NOT run'n Deeres?? and here in Wi. unless your trading for another green pile of Deere.Crap there ain't a dealer in the in the state that will take a used deere on trade cause they can't sell'em So I don't think it's just me .. There is 1 of the Deere/ Kuhn big balers @ the Deere Dump.. 6 miles up the rd from me.. it has been run out at least 14 hay field in the last 2 weeks cause it's a high priced POS that can't make baleage. Another shinning star for Mother Deere


Likely the reason most custom guys run Yellow in the midwest has more to do with cornstalks than anything else. Up here that's a non issue. As far and 567 and newer balers i know they're good, having run red and yellow in the past also. Had a hard look at Vermeer again last year and they do look good, but the extra 1500 lbs didn't impress me for hay baling. Maybe explain what you don't like about the JD round balers?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've baled a few 1000 bales of cornstalks down here with very minimal problems with my JD balers but the Corn stalk quantity per acre is probably no where near the volume per acre of the corn belt.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We finally got a Vermeer dealer here so maybe some yeller ones will start Rollin......but it's NH/Deere/Massey/Case in no particular order here. Only yeller ones are very old so there musta been a dealer at some point, most are scrap material now. Liked the looks of em at Sunbelt expo, but like I said, no dealer until now. 
Is it better? Maybe, but I spent a little time in Mizz so someone will have to "show me" it's better than a Deere.....purty paint tho...


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

And they Vermeerbaler look purty behind a deere


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

carcajou said:


> Likely the reason most custom guys run Yellow in the midwest has more to do with cornstalks than anything else. Up here that's a non issue. As far and 567 and newer balers i know they're good, having run red and yellow in the past also. Had a hard look at Vermeer again last year and they do look good, but the extra 1500 lbs didn't impress me for hay baling. Maybe explain what you don't like about the JD round balers?


the corn stalks are a not a issue , the JD balers are to slow when bale'n balage.. the rollers wrap up with wet hay and the pick up plugs and does a poor job of picking up wet hay.. the bearings on the drive rolls are not heavy enough even on the 569 the net wrap system is a rolling joke.. and Any body that claims they don't have trouble with the net wrap ... A either doesn't use it or B is not telling the truth... Even in dry hay a deere can't not run at any speed over 7 mph and pick up all the hay.... the pickup's plug easy.. the big joke is when you buy a new baler.. then you find out you have to buy a density kit to make a tight bale ?? WTH that's like buy'n a new truck then after you buy it you find out you still have to buy the motor for it.... I have been around the deere balers for over 20 yrs and ran field test after field test with them on daily situation thought out North America. so I know very well what they will and won't do and in what crop conditions This is all JMO and you are certainly entitled to your's So you keep telling yourself you have the best and if your happy that's great .. I Feel there are better balers on the market..I'am in Business to make the best possible bale for my customers in the most efficient manor .and a Deere baler is unable to do that for us or our customers


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's some funny stuff Sno.......you get retirement from them guys? BTW, if it's a 2010 Powerstroke.....well, you do have to buy an engine for it. Guess not all is lost


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball

Very little baleage/haylage is put up down here. My 467 has 19,000 bales on it and contrary to what you state I've had very few netwrap problems(netrwrap switch adjustment). I use edge to edge not coveredge so that might make a difference. Yrs back I had a 435 that had netwrap problems. It amazes me if JD rd balers are so inferior how one hardly ever see's a color other than green baling hay down here. I guess you knew Denny Amsty(sp) that worked at Ottumwa. I ran an experiment shear pin drive line and starter roll with contoured round rods is how I got acquainted with him.

IYHO who makes the best rd baler?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## hlovitt (Jun 7, 2015)

So, if there were a way to monitor bearing temperatures from the cab would anyone be interested? Would this be something people would buy or would everyone prefer to use the handheld temperature sensors?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

hlovitt said:


> So, if there were a way to monitor bearing temperatures from the cab would anyone be interested? Would this be something people would buy or would everyone prefer to use the handheld temperature sensors?


Lots of interest. But depends on the price.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Saw a system in Farm Show magazine to put out fires on combines... basically used a system of tubes and pressurized by a fire extinguisher with the fire extinguishing solution and pressurant distributed through the tubes. Each tube ended at a nozzle plugged by low-temp solder melted into the end of the nozzle to retain the pressure, until/unless the bearing or area caught fire and got the nozzle hot enough to melt the solder, thus allowing the pressurized extinguishing solution to spray out onto the bearing/area and thus extinguish the fire (or make a darn good effort at it). Very ingenious.

I would think that an electronic system would certainly be possible, but would require considerable wiring and the sensor cost might be rather exhorbitant, particularly for the number of sensors required to protect something like a baler... plus the inevitable question of how to sense potential hot-spots in bearings mounted on moveable or "buried" components like tensioners and shuttles that aren't particularly amenable to mounting sensors or wiring on for obvious reasons...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

snowball said:


> the corn stalks are a not a issue , the JD balers are to slow when bale'n balage.. the rollers wrap up with wet hay and the pick up plugs and does a poor job of picking up wet hay.. the bearings on the drive rolls are not heavy enough even on the 569 the net wrap system is a rolling joke.. and Any body that claims they don't have trouble with the net wrap ... A either doesn't use it or B is not telling the truth... Even in dry hay a deere can't not run at any speed over 7 mph and pick up all the hay.... the pickup's plug easy.. the big joke is when you buy a new baler.. then you find out you have to buy a density kit to make a tight bale ?? WTH that's like buy'n a new truck then after you buy it you find out you still have to buy the motor for it.... I have been around the deere balers for over 20 yrs and ran field test after field test with them on daily situation thought out North America. so I know very well what they will and won't do and in what crop conditions This is all JMO and you are certainly entitled to your's So you keep telling yourself you have the best and if your happy that's great .. I Feel there are better balers on the market..I'am in Business to make the best possible bale for my customers in the most efficient manor .and a Deere baler is unable to do that for us or our customers





snowball said:


> the corn stalks are a not a issue , the JD balers are to slow when bale'n balage.. the rollers wrap up with wet hay and the pick up plugs and does a poor job of picking up wet hay.. the bearings on the drive rolls are not heavy enough even on the 569 the net wrap system is a rolling joke.. and Any body that claims they don't have trouble with the net wrap ... A either doesn't use it or B is not telling the truth... Even in dry hay a deere can't not run at any speed over 7 mph and pick up all the hay.... the pickup's plug easy.. the big joke is when you buy a new baler.. then you find out you have to buy a density kit to make a tight bale ?? WTH that's like buy'n a new truck then after you buy it you find out you still have to buy the motor for it.... I have been around the deere balers for over 20 yrs and ran field test after field test with them on daily situation thought out North America. so I know very well what they will and won't do and in what crop conditions This is all JMO and you are certainly entitled to your's So you keep telling yourself you have the best and if your happy that's great .. I Feel there are better balers on the market..I'am in Business to make the best possible bale for my customers in the most efficient manor .and a Deere baler is unable to do that for us or our customers


I went to deere from yellow and red. Dealer support which I've yet to use. I bale all she can handle at 13 mph it only plugs if you dig the teeth into the ground. I like that. The red one had the pickup rebuilt 3 times and traded with 8000 bales. 2014 469 has just over 6000 and not one part has needed adjusting or replaced. Just picked up another new 469. Most other colors are speed bumps for deeres.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My hay baling customers ground is too rough due to gophers & fire ants for me to travel over 6 MPH but my nephew regularly bales at 12 MPH with a JD 469 premium.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I'am going to play the BS card on those baler baling at 12 mph....and if anybody is brag'n about baling at those speeds there I don't think they are very intelligent and if there is a salesman that that as there claim to fame well he is a idiot.. I don't care what color baler it is.....Like I said our goal is to make the best possible baler for our customers in a efficient professional manor. when your baling a crop that is producing material that is 3.5 to 4 tons to the ac. 12 mph is not even in thought... TxJim my personal choice in round balers is a Vermeer.. But i also know the dealer support is a issue in parts of the US


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

As I stated my balling maximum speed is 6 MPH. I've haven't seen my nephew bale @ 12 MPH as he lives several miles away and he likes to BRAG. I agree at 12 MPH things are happening very fast.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> As I stated my balling maximum speed is 6 MPH. I've haven't seen my nephew bale @ 12 MPH as he lives several miles away and he likes to BRAG. I agree at 12 MPH things are happening very fast.


Tx Jim I knew you were a 6 mph Guy .... From reading many of your post I don't see you as a high speed baler type person... Don't get me wrong there are some guys around here that claim they can do that... I just listen and try to keep my thoughts to my self... In fact I have to have a talk with 1 of our operators as I've got 3 calls now from customers stating that he is baling to fast and leaving some hay....the NH 7090 that he runs is maxed out at 6.5 maybe it can run at 7 mph in good dry hay , but most of the time 6 mph is all it will do my Vermeer M is 7-7.5


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

Your a funny guy snowball. I had a john Deere 458 silage special, it never plugged in 11,000 bales, not even one and I've tried to intentionally plug it.

It could bale any crop as fast as the field conditions would allow, basically if you could stay in the seat it would bale.

Now I only had twine on mine so no net wrap experience and perhaps they do give trouble but I haven't heard anyone complaining.

Where I live its round bale country, Deere and new holland are the only machines you'll see around and it's not colour blindness and it sure isn't about dealer service since both brands local dealers really suck.

Vermeer has come and gone several times and so has claas, krone has one round baler within 100 miles

I have a new holland big square now, I don't have a dog in this fight, we've owned hesston, gehl, new holland and Deere balers and Deere has been the best by far and there tons of them rolling around local fields for a reason, used to be mostly new holland but since the 7 series, Deere has really stepped up.

I am not color blind in the slightest we have the most colourful farm you'll likely see.

I find it offensive that you generalize and lump all Deere baler owners together as a bunch of liars and incognizants.


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

For your viewing pleasure


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've seen multiple 605 Super Ms running 10-12 mph in good going fields. I've run about 7 with my Massey and that's all I could handle in the seat. Baler wasn't the issue.

In our area, I know of 1 Deere baler, 3 Vermeers and about 20 NH. I, alas, have the lone Massey/Hesston..... ????


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Whatever is said her, remember all manufacturers have made very good machines and alas they have also managed to make more than a few lemons. Memories of the lemons are enduring because they cause the owners mental scars that are hard to heal.

But sometimes life is taken a little too seriously.

Many years ago philosophers argued about how many fairies could dance on the head of a pin!!!!!

And terrible arguments developed about this very important issue.

In many respects this thread is about a paint can or the colour in it.

How many can actually say which machine is "best" when so much of the componentry is manufactured elsewhere and then assembled. In fact many units are manufactured elsewhere, in places denigrated soundly, roundly, and often.

Badge engineering is alive and well in agricultural equipment.

Take the John Deere 2700 tractor for example. It is identical to the Zetor 2700 except for decals and paint. Manufactured in the same works but marketed under two different brands; without even a pretext at changing the shape of a few panels.

Don't believe me? Well have a look on "Tractor Data" website.

In mower conditioners: Take look at the Hesston 1170 and the Case 8380. Both made by Hay and Forage Industries and badged differently. Interestingly the PAMI evaluations of these machines I suspect was only 1 evaluation with the critical words of brand name changed in the 2 reports. Both are reported to have had the same failings at the same time. Curious?

You paint colour loyal aficionados (look it up) of farm machinery can rest comfortable in your beds knowing every farm machinery manufacturer has only one goal in mind MAXIMISE PROFIT.

Whether that is achieved through market share or brand loyalty (basically irrational referencing) or getting a premium on price, or minimising input costs, it matters not. Whatever tactic is necessary will be employed.

How much of your rusted on favourite machines are now made in India or "Lord forbid" China?

John Deere has no fewer than 6 offices, manufacturing plants and distribution centres in China- take a look on their website!. Five offices, credit bases, distribution centres and manufacturing plants in India. Again take a look.

CNH is a bit more cute and I couldn't readily find a map of its operations but from Wikia it has plants in China, India, Uzbekistan, it is incorporated in the Netherlands, headquartered in the USA and owned (parent company) by an Italian industrial giant.

There you go , how is that for global reach?

How many of you have had a North American tractor with a Scandinavian brand engine manufactured in Brazil. For those of you wondering it was a Case tractor with a Scania moor made in Brazil.

I suspect that there are component manufacturers that supply to more than one brand when it comes to generic type components.

Perhaps we should become a little more esoteric and instead of debating how many fairies can dance on the head of a pin as was done a couple of hundred years ago; it could be rather more defining, to debate how many fairies could dance on the point of a pin.

That debate would not be pointless


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

snowball said:


> I'am going to play the BS card on those baler baling at 12 mph....and if anybody is brag'n about baling at those speeds there I don't think they are very intelligent and if there is a salesman that that as there claim to fame well he is a idiot.. I don't care what color baler it is.....Like I said our goal is to make the best possible baler for our customers in a efficient professional manor. when your baling a crop that is producing material that is 3.5 to 4 tons to the ac. 12 mph is not even in thought... TxJim my personal choice in round balers is a Vermeer.. But i also know the dealer support is a issue in parts of the US


I'll post a video soon snowball. As far as being intelligent you already have shown yours. If the field is smooth 12 isn't fast enough. It's called production and I own 2 john Deere 469's and provide feed lots and lots of customers with quality hay. A stupid person would have a hard time keeping a 10,000 bale per year operation going. So if you would like to come see a real operation your welcome to swing by for a visit.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

gwagen said:


> Your a funny guy snowball. I had a john Deere 458 silage special, it never plugged in 11,000 bales, not even one and I've tried to intentionally plug
> 
> I find it offensive that you generalize and lump all Deere baler owners together as a bunch of liars and incognizants.


Well I guess you had better reread my post.gwagen ... I stated that i find it very hard to belive that at 12 mph you can make a good bale with any baler.. I DIDN'T call every Deere baler owner a lair.................BUT I find your statement very hard to belive about NEVER plugging your 458 in 11,000 while intentionally try'n... I think you should receive a life time achievement award for baling that many bales and NEVER plugging your baler while even try'n to do so... Because I don't think I now anybody else in the entire world that could make that statement.. I know I sure can't and I know for a fact that a 458 baler can be plugged.. So I tip my hat to you... I Think I will just leave it at that...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Coondle said:


> Whatever is said her, remember all manufacturers have made very good machines and alas they have also managed to make more than a few lemons. Memories of the lemons are enduring because they cause the owners mental scars that are hard to heal.
> But sometimes life is taken a little too seriously.
> Many years ago philosophers argued about how many fairies could dance on the head of a pin!!!!!
> And terrible arguments developed about this very important issue.
> ...


There is no doubt that most every business is about profit. There are some however who are willing to provide a quality service and or product to achieve said profit and care about what happens after the initial sale.

This is not limited to farm equipment nor pointed at any brand in particular. But theee are plenty of good companies out there.

One example I have no experience with except other members thoughts (almost if not all positive) is Kuhns MFG. It isn't the only one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Honda is one such company......wish they made tractors


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Coondle said:


> Whatever is said her, remember all manufacturers have made very good machines and alas they have also managed to make more than a few lemons. Memories of the lemons are enduring because they cause the owners mental scars that are hard to heal.
> But sometimes life is taken a little too seriously.
> Many years ago philosophers argued about how many fairies could dance on the head of a pin!!!!!
> And terrible arguments developed about this very important issue.
> ...


Excellent point coondle


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

snowball said:


> Well I guess you had better reread my post.gwagen ... I stated that i find it very hard to belive that at 12 mph you can make a good bale with any baler.. I DIDN'T call every Deere baler owner a lair.................BUT I find your statement very hard to belive about NEVER plugging your 458 in 11,000 while intentionally try'n... I think you should receive a life time achievement award for baling that many bales and NEVER plugging your baler while even try'n to do so... Because I don't think I now anybody else in the entire world that could make that statement.. I know I sure can't and I know for a fact that a 458 baler can be plugged.. So I tip my hat to you... I Think I will just leave it at that...


Think as you please, but I have the comfort of KNOWING.

I didn't go around the fields driving like a maniac trying to plug it constantly. When ever I got into some really heavy crop, and I'm talking you drive 30-40 feet and you make a 4x4 I would go as fast as the tractor could stand, provided the field was smooth and see if the baler would take it and it did, without missing a stem and they were solid bales. In fact I think the baler made a better bale when you had lots of material going in quickly.

I even tried re-baling rolled out round bales in the field as fast as I could and still no plugging. Meanwhile I watched my uncle with a brand new new holland try to re-bale a bale creeping a 1mph and plug her up solid.

If your even as remotely familiar with a 458 as you claim to be you would know that the flow path of the crop into the chamber is very wide and tall, there is no place to plug up. On a crop cutter model, I could see plugging being a real possibility, but not so on the 458, but I don't claim its impossible to plug, I am sure it can be done. But I never could.

Normally I drove around 5-6mph and ran the tractor at 1300-1400 rpm, never ran the baler at full pto speed except those times I was trying to go fast in the really thick stuff, why wear the baler out faster, there was no need and it worked flawlessly.

Here is another interesting fact about my 458, in 11,000 bales it only had one repair and one adjustment. The only thing I had to fix was the roller at the back/bottom of the tail gate, sometimes the bale wouldn't roll far enough away from the tailgate and less experienced operators would close the gate on a silage bale, no doubt stressing it until broke, put a piece of heavy piping inside, welded her up better than new. Only adjusted the pickup chain as it was loose. Greased the baler and oiled the chains everyday.

Never even broke a shear bolt! Of course I make my fields smooth as I can, pick all the rock and I don't do custom work.

It still available at the local new holland dealer if anyone wants it, she's a real gem! Kind of miss it, but the big squares are nice.

You haven't experienced a baler plugging or being a total POS until you have experienced a Gehl 2580, believe me I put 20,000 bales on one and it definitely shortened my life expectancy considerably.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I had to check up on the Deere 2700. I do not recall ever seeing one before. Doesn't look like a Deeee to me. Did it ever make the NA market?


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> There is no doubt that most every business is about profit. There are some however who are willing to provide a quality service and or product to achieve said profit and care about what happens after the initial sale.
> 
> This is not limited to farm equipment nor pointed at any brand in particular. But theee are plenty of good companies out there.
> 
> One example I have no experience with except other members thoughts (almost if not all positive) is Kuhns MFG. It isn't the only one.


Deadmoose you are right and it is good for the customer if an enlightened company realises that good customer care is a viable route to maximise profits. My list of methods was not meant to be exhaustive (my fat fingers first typed that as "exhaystive") an apposite slip on this` forum.

It is good to hear of enlightened companies and enlightened dealers. The dealer of course is the primary point of contact and can make a machine a positive experience to own irrespective of only being average in performance.

To give an example of a positive dealer not in the ag arena.

My son bought a high performance Italian red motorcycle. A road bike. It was a lemon from the first moment he got on it before it even left the sales parking area! Problems persisted and safety related, it would cut out without warning at any time and lock up the back wheel.

I think the bike was rebuilt over 12 months new components e.g. several new computers including a race-tuned one.

Just before the 12 month period was reached they offered a brand new motorcycle with a new 2 year warranty with my son only having to pay vehicle registration. It had been declared "Bike of the Year" that year so the insurance Co gave half price insurance on a new bike so he saved money .

He still has the replacement Ducatti and it has not missed a beat.

He is close to rust on Ducatti.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Honda is one such company......wish they made tractors


I notice somedevildawg has referenced Honda as such a company.

Honda is a Japanese company as you would know. But you may not know that there are about 8 or 9 big Japanese conglomerates that although independent are referred to as "Japan Inc".

They seem to have an understanding that if one is in danger of falling over the others will step in and see the Company through to prevent adverse reflection on Japan.

Honda, toyota nissan and mitsubishi all seem to be of like response to customer issues



deadmoose said:


> I had to check up on the Deere 2700. I do not recall ever seeing one before. Doesn't look like a Deeee to me. Did it ever make the NA market?


Believe me they do exist in fact I owned one until recently.

Do not know if it made North America but it made it from Europe to Downunder.

JD still put its name to it.

It was green and yellow, had JD decals and a JD operators manual and came from a JD dealer:

If it looks like a duck, waddles like a duck, and quacks like a duck.........


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't disagree that they did it. But HERE it doesn't quite look like a JD duck. Looks like a repainted duck. (Which is what it is).


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

gwagen said:


> Think as you please, but I have the comfort of KNOWING.
> 
> I didn't go around the fields driving like a maniac trying to plug it constantly. When ever I got into some really heavy crop, and I'm talking you drive 30-40 feet and you make a 4x4 I would go as fast as the tractor could stand, provided the field was smooth and see if the baler would take it and it did, without missing a stem and they were solid bales. In fact I think the baler made a better bale when you had lots of material going in quickly.
> 
> ...


I've heard bad bad things about the gehl if you ran the crop cutter I can under stand not plugging near as easy .. I total agree with your statement about the big sq baler be'n better I know you said you are run'n a NH ? what model are you running we have a 330 with a crop cutter and we have had some issues with the pickup drive chain.. ours is like a women you either have a really good day with it or you have a bad day... we can't seem to get the wet bales as tight as we would like .. but it will eat wet hay like warm butter I still prefer to run the hesston balers and just go slower myself.. but it's just that old dog new trick issue with me


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

We bought a bb940a rotocut. 2008, with 17,000 bales on it, we were looking at new machines but for a little less than half price we bought ours.

Don't have too many bales through it yet, but so far it's been packing a pretty tight silage bale, we have 11 of the knives in.

Only problem so far was the bale length metering wheel was jammed with chaff from baling straw from the previous owner.

We're making 5.25' bales so we can wrap them with our new Kuhn 1614.

So far so good, I've heard big square horror stories hoping to avoid those!

Considered hesston, I went in person and they never called back.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> I had to check up on the Deere 2700. I do not recall ever seeing one before. Doesn't look like a Deeee to me. Did it ever make the NA market?


The JD built by Zetor wasn't marketed very many yrs in the USA. I'll bet one would be difficult to locate.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

gwagen

Would you please explain what you think makes a JD 458 different from other JD rd bales to be un-pluggable????

I'll bet you the clearance between the metal starter roller and the rear of the pickup attachment is virtually the same(which is the feed opening) on a 458 as 467 . I know for sure that a 467 can be plugged in Coastal if one feeds in a wet clump of hay hidden in a turn row. I don't own a tedder so sometimes hidden wet clumps of hay are encountered because I operate rake right in frt of baler


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> The JD built by Zetor wasn't marketed very many yrs in the USA. I'll bet one would be difficult to locate.


JD must have done a job lot with Zetor

Had a model starting at 2000, then 2100 and so od up to and including 2900, so that is 10 models in the range at that time.

According to Tractor data the 2000 model range ran for 6 years 1993 to 1998.

Not that many Downunder either.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Coondle said:


> JD must have done a job lot with Zetor
> 
> Had a model starting at 2000, then 2100 and so od up to and including 2900, so that is 10 models in the range at that time.
> 
> ...


One can put lipstick & makeup on a PIG but when it's all said and done one still has a PIG


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> gwagen
> Would you please explain what you think makes a JD 458 different from other JD rd bales to be un-pluggable????
> 
> I'll bet you the clearance between the metal starter roller and the rear of the pickup attachment is virtually the same(which is the feed opening) on a 458 as 467 . I know for sure that a 467 can be plugged in Coastal if one feeds in a wet clump of hay hidden in a turn row. I don't own a tedder so sometimes hidden wet clumps of hay are encountered because I operate rake right in frt of baler


I'm not familiar with a 467 so I couldn't tell you and I never claimed there were any differences. All I can offer is my honest first hand experience.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

gwagen said:


> I'm not familiar with a 467 so I couldn't tell you and I never claimed there were any differences. All I can offer is my honest first hand experience.


Sorry I wasn't trying to imply you claimed there were differences BUT I was asking what made your model different.I'm curios what type hay you bale,production in tons per acre,size of windrow baled & MPH? All JD rd balers I've operated,sold, delivered,demonstrated could be plugged from the 430/530 -467/567 and other than your baler only being able to make a 60''(5ft) tall bale I think their design is very close. I''ll add I've had no 1st hand experience with a 458 and if it's un-pluggable you're a lucky person.

Jim.


----------

